# RV show



## C Nash (Feb 25, 2006)

Well, went to another show today to look at MHs.  I can't believe the prices of these things. Gas models for 160k reduced to 136k   Went in a Foretravel that had a list price of 789k and they said it was sold.  If it had been sold to me I would have locked it and dared them to let anyone it to look. lightweight rvs seemed to be selling best but the MHs had a lot of lookers. Fifth wheels selling for 70 and 80k.  Saw one for 116k.  Think you would have to have a locomotive to tow that thing. Some of the MHs had very low CCC.  Most on the W24 workhorse had good CCC. Mine looks pretty good after looking at those price tags.


----------



## team3360 (Feb 26, 2006)

RV show

Chelse, We are going to chicago's show tomorrow,sunday. Not really looking to buy just new ideas , but if the RIGHT DEAL came along one might be inclined to think hard. I'd like to know why any salesperson would think a customer wanting to buy that Foretravel would consider paying an admission fee to the show to look at it. If I had that kind of money to spend they would be bringing it to ME to look at.    some of the new coach's are just way out of line I think.   which show did you attend..          LEE


----------



## C Nash (Feb 26, 2006)

RV show

Lee, we went to the Atlanta Ga show last week and the Birmingham Al show yesterday.  Like you just looking and seeing if someone wants to sell worse than I want to buy :laugh:


----------



## dennis1949 (Feb 26, 2006)

RV show

Went in and looked at the motor home you are talking about. Was ready to buy it Was going to trade wife in on it but they would not give me but $1.00 for her so I deided to keep her for now


----------



## dennis1949 (Feb 26, 2006)

RV show

You were talking about Oak Mountain the other day. We thought it was real ruined down.
We usually go to Point Mallard, which is 20 minutes from the house, or go to Joe Wheeler.
They are fixing Point Mallard up and it has become a nice campground. You have to make resverations now but that is not much trouble.
It is going to be nice next weekend so we are going out Wed. and staying the rest of the week.
I am ready to go waiting is going to be hard to do.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 26, 2006)

RV show

Dennis you are right on the run down condition of Oak Mountain State park. They need to build new barhhouses and up grade their sites. We have been going there for several year and seen no improvement. There was money (state) sat aside for the State campgrounds to have improvement but, they say they will not release it. Who can you believe the park are the HONEST politicians we have here in Alabama.  If their in office VOTE THEM OUT :angry: 

Went to Tannehill yesterday and the restaurant is open. Food was good but miss the log building the old one was in.  New is metal but nice. Trade days will still be the 3rd w/end each month so campground will be full on those.


----------



## s.harrington (Feb 27, 2006)

RV show

If you want a Foretravel buy a 3-5 year old one and save half of that $750,000.00
check out the prices at www.rvtrader.com .  Last time I looked there were 3 and 4 year old units selling for $385,000.00 .  Me, I'm trying to find an old Cortez with the 318 or 225 slant 6.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 27, 2006)

RV show

Well at that rate I'll have to buy one that is about 40 year old :laugh:


----------



## MOtech (Feb 28, 2006)

RV show

This first weekend in March there are 2 RV shows in Missouri
Springfield at the Fair grounds
Kansas City at Bartell Hall


----------

